# Fossil croc skull fragment



## CrazyNut (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi,
I receently aquird a fossilised skull fragment. This is either from Thoracosaurus sp or Borealosuchus sternbergi (the later is more likely since Thoracosaurus is a lot more rare). The fossil is from the Hell Creek formation in Montanna. I'm so happy to have this in my hands very cool and interesting. I'm planning on buying a scute, vertabrae and tooth/jaw fragment (all of which are almost certainly from B.sternbergi) as well.
Credits to the kd fossils for the images.


----------



## HerpNthusiast (Mar 20, 2016)

Impressive, a good 30 million years old...at least


----------



## CrazyNut (Mar 20, 2016)

Its fromthe upper cretaceous period.


----------

